# Hand Dryer



## Mech (Oct 28, 2014)

2009 ICC A117.1

ADA

Are both forward and parallel approaches for hand dryers acceptable?

Must the approach be centered on the hand dryer?

I did not see anything mentioned in either A117.1 or ADA.  The only thing I found was a Maximum Reach Depth and Height Table in A117.1 (Chapter 6, Table 603.6).  Did I miss the information somewhere?

*603.6 Operable Parts.* Operable parts on towel dispensers and hand dryers serving accessible lavatories shall comply with Table 603.6.

*TABLE 603.6 MAXIMUM REACH DEPTH AND HEIGHT *


*Maximum*

*Reach Depth*

0.5 inch(13 mm)2 inches(51 mm)5 inches(125 mm)6 inches(150 mm)9 inches(230 mm)11 inches(280 mm)

*Maximum*

*Reach Height*

48 inches(1220 mm)46 inches(1170 mm)42 inches(1065 mm)40 inches(1015 mm)36 inches(915 mm)34 inches(865 mm)

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2014)

Not everything can be in code/standards. If it complies with Table 603.6, it is not prohibited therefore allowed.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 28, 2014)

Thought: Try perpendicular approach to hand dryer, if the dryer projects can I reach it without having to bend forward in my chair to use it ( some can't bend forward. Side approach, use it without having to rotate in my chair to use it?

Lastly, it depends on the dryer model specified.


----------

